# Ridgid Table saw.



## Retired1 (19 d ago)

I've got a Ridgid 4518 table saw. Looked on you tube for ways to get better dust collection and see lot of stuff on there but wanted to see if I can get some better ideals here. You see a lot of ways but you don't see how it works in the long run. Don't want to build a box to enclose it since the gears would also be enclosed and I see the need to vac them regular.
Do the dust bags work? 
I do hook the vac to the port when running which helps.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

No reason a dust bag wouldn’t work. A shop vac isn’t going to do much as an active dust collector. I’ve never been convinced that under table collection was very useful in a table saw, unless you’ve got lots ans lots of CFM’s. I’ve always just let it build up and then open the gate and the the occasional clean out. That said, SawStop has a unique system that does a pretty good job, if you don’t use DC it will get clogged.

However you should give some thought to overhead collection. I don’t use mine very much as 90% of what I do it gets in the way. But when dealing with sheet goods DC over the blade is really a must, as MDF and ply can produce some unhealthy dust. Not difficult to fashion and here a shop vac does well.


----------

